# Putter Question



## HRC99 (Jan 9, 2010)

Bored and fed up by the snow, I picked up a Pathfinder system.  Only got it yesterday but it immediately highlighted that my eyes were not over the ball at address.

The only way I could achieve this was by choking down on my putter which led me to thinking that it might be too long.

How do you determine the appropriate length for your putter?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 9, 2010)

Stand with your eyes over the ball. Let your arms hang down and then bring your hands together. Thats where your putter grip should be.
Most people who haven't been fitted for a putter usually have putters too long for them.

How tall are you?


----------



## HRC99 (Jan 9, 2010)

Stand with your eyes over the ball. Let your arms hang down and then bring your hands together. Thats where your putter grip should be.
Most people who haven't been fitted for a putter usually have putters too long for them.

How tall are you?
		
Click to expand...

That's basically what I did and it would mean taking 1-2 inches off the putter.

I'm 5'9".


----------



## drawboy (Jan 9, 2010)

I do it by bending at the waist to a comfortable address position then letting my arms hang naturally, no bend in the elbows and then take my grip. That is where I cut my putter down to. This (for me)means that I will always grip the putter at the same place on the grip which leads to better consistency in the stroke. I'm 5ft8 and my putter is cut to 31".


----------



## bobmac (Jan 9, 2010)

Stand with your eyes over the ball. Let your arms hang down and then bring your hands together. Thats where your putter grip should be.
Most people who haven't been fitted for a putter usually have putters too long for them.

How tall are you?
		
Click to expand...

That's basically what I did and it would mean taking 1-2 inches off the putter.

I'm 5'9".
		
Click to expand...

Take your putter to your local pro and ask his opinion. 
If he agrees it's too long, he'll be able to shorten it for you in about 10 minutes at the cost of no more than Â£3-Â£5. I'm sure he'll be pleased of your company.


----------



## HRC99 (Jan 9, 2010)

Take your putter to your local pro and ask his opinion. 
If he agrees it's too long, he'll be able to shorten it for you in about 10 minutes at the cost of no more than Â£3-Â£5. I'm sure he'll be pleased of your company.  

Click to expand...

I popped up yesterday to get a couple of wedges regripped.  He did seem a bit lonely!

I've measured my putter and the shaft is 33" which I reckon is too long.  

I did by it entirely off the shelf in a fit of rage with my old one.  I just could line it up any more so decided to sack it after 12 years' service.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 9, 2010)

I've measured my putter and the shaft is 33" which I reckon is too long.
		
Click to expand...

Is that just the shaft or the whole putter including the head?
If so, I would suggest you try a shorter one in the shop if he has one first.
If he doesnt and he shortens yours and you dont like it, he can always change it back to the original size.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2010)

It does sound like the OP needs something a tad shorter (obviously dependant on his pros advice). It seems clear there is an obvious demand for 33" or less but you got to any big retailer or even online and it is very difficult to find any major name in stock that isn't 34 or 35". Why do the putter manufacturers continue to make these lengths as standard?


----------



## drawboy (Jan 9, 2010)

I've cut both my putters down to an overall length of 31" with no detriment whatsoever to the putter. It's an easy job to do as long as you can put a grip on. If not do what Bobmac says and let your pro do it for you. If I used a 35" model I'd be gripping it on the steel.


----------



## HRC99 (Jan 9, 2010)

Is that just the shaft or the whole putter including the head?
If so, I would suggest you try a shorter one in the shop if he has one first.
If he doesnt and he shortens yours and you dont like it, he can always change it back to the original size.
		
Click to expand...

It's just the shaft.  The head would be half an inch on top of that.

I'm going to practice with the Pathfinder and see how far I need to choke down to keep my eyes consistently over the ball.  A trip to the Pro next week will be in order.


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 9, 2010)

Why do the putter manufacturers continue to make these lengths as standard?
		
Click to expand...

because it's easier to cut a bit off than put a bit on?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 9, 2010)

because it's easier to cut a bit off than put a bit on?  

Click to expand...

You beat me to it Steve.
I was busy selling Smiffy a ROLEX


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 9, 2010)

I have lengthened my putter out to 36 inches. 35 is way too short.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2010)

I understand that but my point is that 35" seems too long for the majority (if they were addressing the ball correctly) so why not stock 33 and 34" and give people half a chance of buying something to suit without then going to the hassle and additional expense of having to get it changed again later on


----------



## JustOne (Jan 9, 2010)

Stand with your eyes over the ball. Let your arms hang down and then bring your hands together. Thats where your putter grip should be.
Most people who haven't been fitted for a putter usually have putters too long for them.
		
Click to expand...

Bob, Should the knees be flexed or straight? Does it matter or is it down to individual preference?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 9, 2010)

Bob, Should the knees be flexed or straight? Does it matter or is it down to individual preference?
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest soft flexed knees for comfort


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 9, 2010)

Bob as in a previous post im having problems with my short putts my long putts at this moment are really good.One thing i would like to add mostly i play a parkland course with relatively slow greens every other week i play a fast links course and i do find it difficult to adapt to the faster greens.Ive tried previous suggestions like looser grip,dont look at hole,put a line on ball etc.Im 6ft 1 and use a scotty red x 35" i also hunch over the ball a bit as i slouch and have been told to stand up straighter but it hurts my back so i have to slouch a bit.Any expert advice would be welcome,ta.


----------



## HRC99 (Jan 9, 2010)

Just spent an hour practising with the Pathfinder.  Terrifying just how much my putter was moving all over the place when I first started but after a while it started to get into a groove and the putter face was much squarer through impact.

I definitely need a bit chopped off the putter though.  To get a comfortable stance with my eyes over the ball, I was almost gripping down onto the shaft itself.


----------



## Sneds (Jan 9, 2010)

Haven't there been question posed about the weight of the putter head after cutting one down? x


----------



## bobmac (Jan 9, 2010)

Bob as in a previous post im having problems with my short putts.Any expert advice would be welcome,ta.
		
Click to expand...

The normal problem people have when they are good at the long putts and not the short ones is the length of the backswing.
A longish b/swing is ok for long putts but no good for short ones.
If your b/swing is too long on short putts especially on fast greens, you have to decelerate into the ball.
I would suggest you check the length of your backswing on the short ones. If its long, shorten it and accelerate through the ball with a longer followthrough.

That will be Â£10 please


----------



## bobmac (Jan 9, 2010)

Haven't there been question posed about the weight of the putter head after cutting one down? x
		
Click to expand...

There's very little difference by just cutting off an inch or two


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks bob will try that as soon as i can,cheques in the post.


----------



## RGDave (Jan 10, 2010)

How do you determine the appropriate length for your putter?
		
Click to expand...

Go and see someone who knows what they're doing.

I can only guess that the correct length is dependent on height/arm length/posture/grip/_*LIE*_ etc.

I can't see how guessing or chopping length off can be the sensible option.

OK, as a minimum (if you feel really uncomfortable) try a few out and see if shorter/longer putters suit you but ideally get help.

I had a lesson/CF for my putter with a pro who did specific putter fitting training. Sorted me out big time and made a  difference to my putting overnight. Best bit of all is that once you know what sort of spec you are after, you know what to look at in the shop if/when you get bored of your existing putter.

I found one with an almost identical spec to my mallet and putted great with it straight off the shelf.

Get some pro help....best investment EVER i.m.o.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 10, 2010)

Haven't there been question posed about the weight of the putter head after cutting one down? x
		
Click to expand...

There's very little difference by just cutting off an inch or two
		
Click to expand...

I think Scotty Cameron might disagree.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 10, 2010)

Also dodger disagrees..


----------



## RGDave (Jan 10, 2010)

Surely, if the swing weight is different, the feel is different......so the question that needs an answer is - "will it have an adverse effect?"


----------



## HRC99 (Jan 10, 2010)

I suppose the answer is whether you putt better with it or worse.


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 10, 2010)

have a look here

http://www.better-golf-by-putting-better.com/putter-swingweight.html


----------



## bobmac (Jan 11, 2010)

While I agree Ethan and Dodger, it will make a difference I still maintain it will be so small, most golfers wont notice.
Of all the putters I've shortened, no-one has mentioned the change in weight/balance of their putters and no-one has come back and asked me to change it back to the original length.
I guess that means they're all happy.
So, does it make a difference.....yes
Would most people notice....probably not.
Will it improve your putting to have a putter thats the right length for you...in my experience, almost certainly.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 11, 2010)

Bob

Could you not have suggested that the player gripped down the putter an inch or so?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 11, 2010)

Bob

Could you not have suggested that the player gripped down the putter an inch or so?
		
Click to expand...

Most of the people are down to the steel already and the end of the grip catches their clothing.


----------



## RGDave (Jan 11, 2010)

Bob

Could you not have suggested that the player gripped down the putter an inch or so?
		
Click to expand...

Most of the people are down to the steel already and the end of the grip catches their clothing.
		
Click to expand...

It's a good point. The grip I use (suggested by my pro, not made up by me!) covers a surprising amount of the grip, as you say, almost down to the steel shaft.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 11, 2010)

Bob

Could you not have suggested that the player gripped down the putter an inch or so?
		
Click to expand...

Most of the people are down to the steel already and the end of the grip catches their clothing.
		
Click to expand...

What? Is this a club for people of especially restricted growth?


----------



## HRC99 (Jan 11, 2010)

Bob

Could you not have suggested that the player gripped down the putter an inch or so?
		
Click to expand...

Most of the people are down to the steel already and the end of the grip catches their clothing.
		
Click to expand...

What? Is this a club for people of especially restricted growth?
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid that's me then at 5'9".  I'm not rushing into to having anything lopped off until the practice green is open again.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeup, they're all short a***s
Seriously, you can putt any way you want but if you keep your eyes over the ball and your arms hanging in a relaxed manner unless you are quite tall, 35-36 inch putters are going to be too long for most.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 11, 2010)

Of all the putters I've shortened, no-one has mentioned the change in weight/balance of their putters and no-one has come back and asked me to change it back to the original length.
I guess that means they're all happy.
		
Click to expand...

Or they've bought another putter.  

Click to expand...

When I shorten a putter I always tell the person if they dont like it, bring it back and I'll restore it to how it was, no charge.


----------



## didsbury_duffer (Jan 11, 2010)

Of all the putters I've shortened, no-one has mentioned the change in weight/balance of their putters and no-one has come back and asked me to change it back to the original length.
I guess that means they're all happy.
		
Click to expand...

Or they've bought another putter.


----------



## AMcC (Jan 11, 2010)

Interesting thread as I bought a longer than standard Odyssey White Hot a few years back. 

Being just over6 foot 2 tall, thought I would need that length.  Now, having sorted my posture for putting I find that I am more or less on to the metal as well. This is making putting difficult because the top of the shaft is catching my clothes, especially when wearing waterproofs.  

Will see the pro to check set up and ask him to amend the length.


----------



## CrapHacker (Jan 11, 2010)

Yeup, they're all short a***s
Seriously, you can putt any way you want but if you keep your eyes over the ball and your arms hanging in a relaxed manner unless you are quite tall, 35-36 inch putters are going to be too long for most.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate. 

The one thing I was reasonably happy with was my putting set up.

And now you've gone and got me doubting that  

I'm 5'11 with 35 inches ( it brings tears to the eyes, I say   ) and now you say that's too much.

D'ya think they'll have any old B60 putters on the Ping Bus ?


----------



## bobmac (Jan 11, 2010)

no no no no no  dont change it if you're happy with your putting.
P.s. The Ping bus will have lots to choose from.


----------



## TRS30 (Jan 12, 2010)

I was using a 33 inch putter and found i was quite hunched over as am about 6 2'. 

My pro suggested trying a longer putter as it was restricting a smooth rocking of the shoulders. 

Tried a 35 inch and was much better, felt i could put a better stroke on it. Have a new Scotty on the way


----------

